# Bay + cream + dun?



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

I was just thinking...
What would a bay horse with one cream gene with dun be called? What does it look like? 

Also, something else I have been wondering; 

What is the correct name for a true brown horse with two creams? I have heard names like brown perlino, smoky brown, brown cream, and most of them are probably mistaken for perlinos or smoky creams. 

Thanks


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

a bay dun with cream is a dunskin. SBR Formula One is a dunskin. 

At this point there is no real name pinned to a brown double dilute that I know of.


----------



## RubieLee (Mar 2, 2012)

Bay + dun + cream = dunskin and here's a picture of mine. I've always called a brown with two cream genes a Brown creme.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> a bay dun with cream is a dunskin. SBR Formula One is a dunskin.
> 
> At this point there is no real name pinned to a brown double dilute that I know of.


I looked him up, and I fell in love :lol:


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

I wonder if there is not name for a double dilute brown because they might look so much like a perlino? I'd imagine they have the same reddish points.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

The ones I have that tested for cream and brown that I have seen usually look just like a perlino, maybe a little darker. Most of them look like a cross between a smoky cream and a perlino.

This guy below was a tested brown double dillute cream.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Puuurrrrrrrdddyyyyy!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

RubieLee, im pretty sure your guy is a Brown Buckskin. and not a Dunskin.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I'll have one double dilute brown, please. =D


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

Found another picture of one; I can't remember the breed, though. I think it was some gaited breed. 

Isn't he so pretty ^_^


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

i think AQHA calls brown dilutes/double dilutes smokey brown. i know they call black with cream smokey black. but there is no exact term for it.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No Nokota, AQHA does not register "smokey brown" or "smokey black" horses. The only things they register DDs as are Perlino and Cremelo.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Also a Smokey Black is a black horse with one cream gene. :wink:

Black + one cream = smokey black. 

Black + two creams = smokey cream.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Hollywood Dun It is a clasic Dunaleno.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hollywood Dun It was a dunskin not a dunalino. :grin:


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

NdAppy said:


> Hollywood Dun It was a dunskin not a dunalino. :grin:


 
My bad that is what I ment. This heat is getting to me. Need to stop going out side.

His sire was a dunalino.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hehehe I figured that was what you meant.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

One of these days I might just test my mare to see if she carries the cream gene. Sometimes she looks like she does and other times not so much. It is probably the one things she has not been tested for.


----------



## RubieLee (Mar 2, 2012)

lilkitty90 said:


> RubieLee, im pretty sure your guy is a Brown Buckskin. and not a Dunskin.


She may very well be brown buckskin but the dorsal stripe, leg and face mottling, ear tips and frosted mane say dun. As does the genetic test. I never thought of brown based, I just figured there was sooty to. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> Also a Smokey Black is a black horse with one cream gene. :wink:
> 
> Black + one cream = smokey black.
> 
> Black + two creams = smokey cream.


Aha thank you. I wasn't sure kinda which was which. And with AQHA, im not sure if they register them yet, but they do recognize them. I get their monthly magazine, and they released an issue on the cream gene a couple years ago. One of the example pictures they used was a smokey black. He had been registered as a brown.
and i just came across this interesting site as i was tyoing this...
CPEA The Smoky Black Color


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i don't think her dun stripe is crisp enough to be a dorsal. its counter shading, it looks smudged which comes with sooty, and in my theory sooty is basically brown, because anything brown based has that "Sooty" look to it. sooty does cause things that mimic dun. this is just my opinion, and its based on my knowledge, it can be somewhat limited sometimes. the only sure fire way to know is to have her tested for Dun. but i am pretty positive it will come back neg.


----------



## RubieLee (Mar 2, 2012)

lilkitty90 said:


> i don't think her dun stripe is crisp enough to be a dorsal. its counter shading, it looks smudged which comes with sooty, and in my theory sooty is basically brown, because anything brown based has that "Sooty" look to it. sooty does cause things that mimic dun. this is just my opinion, and its based on my knowledge, it can be somewhat limited sometimes. the only sure fire way to know is to have her tested for Dun. but i am pretty positive it will come back neg.


Oops. I thought I already mentioned she tested positive


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

if thats the case, then i am still guessing brown based dun would make her dorsal, smudge? maybe Chiilaa can shed some light on that for me?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Brown does like a nice dark sootiness to the topline. That could be what is having an effect here. To be honest, dorsals being crisp or not is not something I will base my entire judgement of a dun horse on - they need some evidence of other dun factor too. As well as that, counter shading usually causes a blurred dorsal - but not always. This guy is pure Arabian, so no dun is possible.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> No Nokota, AQHA does not register "smokey brown" or "smokey black" horses. The only things they register DDs as are Perlino and Cremelo.


No I don't mean that they register them, I just mean that they do know they exist. And because they make so many changes every year, it likely won't e long before they do register them under their actual colour


----------

